
Comcast 1TB dataplan is coming to California - mayli
https://dataplan.xfinity.com
======
mayli
"It's more data than 99% of our customers use in a month. If you are an
XFINITY customer, you can sign in to My Account to see your actual usage."

If it's 99%, why would Comcast even care. I am living at bay area and transfer
about 2TB~3TB data every month. Comcast, can you just stop raping your
customers?

------
imaginenore
How much is it? I can't seem to find that info.

